# gnome-shell startet nicht

## dtmaster

Hallo,

ich habe es nun geschafft gnome-shell zu installieren. Nach einigen emerge schwierigkeiten hat es nun geklappt.

Aber Starten tut gnome-shell nicht. Bricht immer mit folgendem Fehler ab.

```

gentoo-pc ~ # gnome-shell --replace

/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/connection.py:242: DeprecationWarning: object.__init__() takes no parameters

  super(Connection, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs)

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

      JS LOG: GNOME Shell started at Thu Oct 28 2010 14:11:42 GMT+0200 (CET)

Shell killed with signal 11

gentoo-pc ~ # 
```

Aber vorhanden sind die Module.

```
gentoo-pc ~ # find /usr -name "libcanberra-gtk-module.so"

/usr/src/libcanberra/src/.libs/libcanberra-gtk-module.so

/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so

/usr/lib64/gtk-3.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so

gentoo-pc ~ # find /usr -name "libgnomebreakpad.so"

/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomebreakpad.so

gentoo-pc ~ #
```

----------

